

WTF is wrong with hacker news SEO - fichtl80

Hey HN ... whats wrong with your SEO guy ... always when i type in &quot;hacker news&quot; in chrome omnibox i never get the result i expect ...<p>i don&#x27;t want the job page, i don&#x27;t want the twitter account, i don&#x27;t want the news faq ... ... please fix it. Thanks.<p>Look at ...
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;search?q=hacker+news<p>or ...
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;search?q=y+combinator+news
======
Jeremy1026
Have you tried a bookmark? Or visiting the page a few times over the course of
a week? I'm at the point where if I type 'ne' in my address bar it is the
first autocomplete suggestion, which is convenient to say the least.

------
cdvonstinkpot
It's because pg disables bot crawling to keep server load down.

------
mtgx
PG doesn't care about "SEO", nor about Google's "mainstream" traffic - because
he doesn't want random people coming to HN. People who use HN regularly can
write the site's name (Chrome even remembers it after you type it fully once),
or bookmark it.

